# REALLY!? are the only words I have 4 this



## Catproinnovations

got this link from muskies inc. forum hows this for cpr!!! 

Watch this one first 




Okay now.... watch this 





Education about musky is pretty important so this doesnt happen all the time!


----------



## Andrew S

I watched the first video, and have gotten about 3 minutes into the second video. Do I really have to watch more of this? Please tell me no.


----------



## Burks

"I have respect for God's creatures"

What he forgot was ".....while they flop and injure themselves on concrete". Genius....

Sounds like a tool anyways.


----------



## kraftjd

What a loser... I couldn't believe he threw that muskie on the concrete like that.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Hey...whoever posted this??? A BIG THANK YOU for the Laugh I got!!!!!!!

He screwed himself royally by posting his "Dummass" rebuttle to the posts....lol I didn't see anything really that upsetting in the first video...A couple greenhorns caught a muskie and were all excited about it...if the fish was caught legal, in season and of legal size....He has a right to do what he wishes with his catch. The second video, however, proves what a total "Tool" this guys is!

I also love the comment about how many muskies he has caught and lost count of...On the other hand, did you see his reactions to catching that one??? He got pretty overly excited don't you think... for being such a successful muskie catcher? And on a Zebco closed faced reel to boot! I thought he was literally going to piss his pants! LMAO!!

At least he is a Christian....LOL

Polythermal-nuclears??? OMG!

AHHhhhhahahahahahah - He'd bet his Geo Prism!! ROFLMFAO!!!

How many "whatevers" were in that 2nd video?? LOL

EVERYTHING ELSE LIKE AT OR WHATEVER DUUDE!!!!


----------



## Guest

al linder has nothing to worry about...lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

He did have some good points as responders to youtube videos sre pretty viscous but if you post out there you got to be ready for some heat...And responding even turns the flames up more. Live and learn I guess and if he's following this thread CPR = Catch Photograph Release...overall he's sounds like a good dude although his fish handling techniques could be improved. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## fish on!

"I'm not gonna perform CPR on a fish, that's just where we draw the line. My mouth and lips are only for the person I'm dating, not a fish, where you can pick up bacteria, chemicals, or some brain amoeba thing, and everything else, etcetera, whatever, sniff."


----------



## BITE-ME

what a dip sh1t.


----------



## JimmyMac

I like how he talks as though hes some big shot fisherman, using a 8 dollar walmart push button reel, then freaks out when he lands a muskie, yet goes on to say hes lost count of all his muskies... 

If he'd just admit hes a total idiot when it comes to fishing and not try to justify his ignorance and pretend to be a big shot, it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## partlyable

Its too bad i could not just like all of you fellas posts because i was laughing my A$$ of at this numb nut too. a zebco closed face real and he was giving the guy 20 bucks to film it. this is priceless. i also understand if a few fish die from hooks in their gills but lets not give them brain damage on the way by throwing them on the cement.


----------



## puterdude

Bet ya it's on PETA's website before Christmas,heck he'll probably be thier poster child


----------



## DCopas

puterdude said:


> Bet ya it's on PETA's website before Christmas,heck he'll probably be thier poster child


yeah, almost a given! Nothing gives hunting or fishing a bad name like people posting videos like this out there. Unbelievable!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Watch how these pro's handle Muskies!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Wow IL Dept. of Resources...Yeah, they could probably use a little more care handling those things out in the boats, however I'd be willing to bet that all those fish lived just fine. I think it goes to show how some people are fanatics/extremists when it comes to handling muskies...they are hardier then most think.


----------



## Burks

ShutUpNFish said:


> I think it goes to show how some people are fanatics/extremists when it comes to handling muskies...they are hardier then most think.


While this is true, I think all fish should be handled with the utmost concern for their health. Just because a fish can be labeled as hardy, doesn't mean they need to be subjected to lengthy times out of water, just tossed in after long fights, or allowed to crappie flop on hard surfaces. I get what you are saying, but unless you are eating your catch please have some respect for the damn fish.

It doesn't add that much extra time or effort to properly care for a catch.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'll revive them by just holding them by the tail in the water. Wait for them to kick and let them swim off. Mouth to mouth with a fish. No thank you


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I think "SOME" folks are confused with the meaning of the term "CPR".

Burks, I agree with you totally...however, there are far too many fanatics out there who bust on people for their handling skills. Handling properly, comes from years of catching and the more you do it, the better a routine becomes. Making snide, pompous remarks isn't the answer....educate the proper way with positive feedback and lead by example. I'm not saying thats you either...I'm just saying there are far too many extremists out there who make themselves look as ignorant with their muskie hugging banter....after all they are just fish...yes, if you plan on letting them go, respect them as much as you can. Remeber, we are impaling these fish with 4/0 to 8/0 barbed treble hooks most of the time....doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## Burks

Completely agree. Although I think some (well.....most of the world) lack a lot of common sense. You're right, educating them is the best way. If it doesn't work and they refuse it.....

Hook them through the mouth and drag them down the dock in the direction of the wood grain. 





Just kidding on the last part........maybe.......sort of........possibly........almost


----------



## vc1111

I think I learned all I need to know about the guy when he essentially said: 

...Well, if a musky happens to die, that's one less predator in the waters...."


----------



## jcustunner24

"And everything else like that or whatever." He said that about 40 times. Drove me crazy.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crittergitter

Stupid is as stupid does!


----------



## nikron

I wish that Musky would of got a hold of his sack. When he had it between his legs. HaHa


----------



## BigTripp

He's back at it...


----------



## Tatonka

jcustunner24 said:


> "And everything else like that or whatever." He said that about 40 times. Drove me crazy.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_



He had a bad case of the sniffles too


----------



## catfish_hunter

"and everything else like that or whatever"...Thats my new saying lol...

What a d-bag!


----------



## 1roofmusky

I have an extreme case of "second hand embarrassment" when I watch the 2nd video. Natural selection will take care of this guy soon enough.....


----------



## Rod Hawg

This guy needs to get a Frabill or Beckman for his big fish. Hooks come out easy. Fish aren't out of the water long. Then they're put back. As long as the fish lived. Doesn't really bother me. He was fishing a power-plant. He had a terrible net. And the fish wasn't exactly cooperating with him. Could've handled the fish better. But he doesn't really seem like he's got some big Musky gear to handle fish with. No jaw spreader, grip, no hook-outs. Oh well. Just my .2c


----------



## Tatonka

Rod Hawg said:


> This guy needs to get a Frabill or Beckman for his big fish. Hooks come out easy. Fish aren't out of the water long. Then they're put back. As long as the fish lived. Doesn't really bother me. He was fishing a power-plant. He had a terrible net. And the fish wasn't exactly cooperating with him. Could've handled the fish better. But he doesn't really seem like he's got some big Musky gear to handle fish with. No jaw spreader, grip, no hook-outs. Oh well. Just my .2c


This is all true but not everyone can afford all these things, I had all this stuff on the first time out after muskie
I think this guy thinks he is doing right and not hurting the fish but I feel that is because he doesn't know any better?
Hell when someone told him about CPR and he thought people wanted him to do mouth to mouth on a muskie so I know he doesnt know any better


----------



## Rod Hawg

Yeah. To be honest. Could treat the fish a lot better. The way those Muskies flop when on shore. They're practically beat there brains out on that concrete. Seems like there is some good fishing down there though. That guy gets a lot of decent Muskies.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Im going to go with "NO COMMENT" .........This makes me sick, and I had a hard time watching the 3rd vid.....WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is going to get interesting.....


----------



## SELL-FISH

I wonder what Lewis did with the $20 he got for filming.Come to think of it the colt 45 section of my beverage store looked a little empty.


----------



## Burks

Snakecharmer said:


> This is going to get interesting.....


I read his replies (all nine of them....in a row). Fairly sure he was just here to troll people, as was evident by his posting.

Excuse after excuse is all it was. You'd think someone would learn, but apparently this is not the case.


----------



## pendog66

im just beyond speechless for the 3rd video, all you can do is shake your head and hope his cheap spincast reel snaps in half next fishing trip


----------



## backlashed

kraftjd said:


> What a loser... I couldn't believe he threw that muskie on the concrete like that.


I nearly #*&! myself when I saw that.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I could not watch the entire 2nd video and didn't even bother watching the 3rd video. His fish handling skills and vocabulary are horrible.


----------



## MadMac

The 3rd one is the worst.


----------



## monkfish

Andrew S said:


> I watched the first video, and have gotten about 3 minutes into the second video. Do I really have to watch more of this? Please tell me no.


Ditto. That first video was like watching some bad dinner theater comedy duo. Nice fish though.


----------

